# Please help - Lab & Border Terrier problems



## Willowthewhisp (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi there,
I am new on here but was looking for somewhere to look for some help and advice as I am really at the end of my tether with walking my 2 dogs.
I rescued a Chocolate lab 2 and a half years ago when she was 12 weeks old and to be totally honest it has been such hard work, she destroyed the house, chased my cats and became so strong that I cant walk on her lead without a gencon. The worst parts are trying to get her out of the front door and in to the car as she jumps at me the whole time trying to get the lead out of my hands til I let go. Either that or she'll grab my other dogs lead out of my hands and take him on a merry dance. She is such a strong dog and is like a bullet the second I open my door - if anyone is around they would be knocked flying. Once out and 20 minutes in she is ok apart from jumping up at strangers but she is not aggressive.

I also have a Border Terrier who I desperately wanted and researched for months before buying as 7 week puppy. We drove 5 hours to get him and he is an absolute angel - with me and my family. He is 1 in June and has just been castrated as my lab hasnt been spayed - but he is becoming more and more snappy and aggressive with strangers and other dogs.

He has been snappy and made a lot of noise with 2 children that petted him so I am now so wary I have to keep him on a lead which my other dog tries to constantly get out my hand. On the times that I think no-ones about so let him off 2 men have come along, one jogging and the other just out on a walk and he went beserk snapping at their heels then jumping higher to get to their thighs - both men tried to kick him off and I cant get him back. Its been so stressful as at the same time I am also trying to make sure the lab doesnt jump up at them.

Having said this he has also out of absolutely nowhere gently nipped my friends face when she was petting him and he knowd her really well - it is like not even done aggressively and is different to the aggression shown to other dogs and strangers.

I am just feeling that I cant cope much more. I have come very close to rehoming the lab so many times over the last 2 years but when I imagine them coming and taking her I just cant go through with it. 

Walks were always part of an enjoyable experience when I had dogs as a child and its one of the main reasons I love having dogs but now I dread it so much and I always feel ill when I get home.

The other big issue is that they both bark so loudly and jump up in the car and I cant control it unless they are in a cage which tends to be in my husbands jeep.

I am sorry for venting - I just am struggling and I love them both so much but I feel trapped in a situation as I dont want to rehome them either.

Thank you.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Such a lot of issues, but it sounds like things are generally out of hand, so I suggest you have a look at tripod's calming articles as a starter - Calming Your Cerrrrraaaazzzzzy Canine « pawsitive dogs

Border Terriers are quite exciteable I notice, and prone to acting manic, he's also in advanced adolescence most likely as they're small dogs, this may give good background Adolescent Dog Training (18 weeks - 2 years) | Dog Star Daily

You sound a bit overwhelmed, so can you consider consulting a good behaviorist?
Have you done basic obedience training with the dogs, so they have some discipline and self control?


----------



## Willowthewhisp (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for the links - I will look now, and yes I am feeling overwhelmed.

I did initially take the lab to training but she was the naughtiest dog there and I am ashamed to say I didnt continue as I felt like the biggest failure (it also co-incided with my husbands months of extremely long hours so I couldnt get there on own in the evenings) which obviously defeats the whole point as nowdays I am avoiding people, dogs and children!

The Border was so wonderful with other dogs and kids initially that I thought he didnt need training as i felt i trained him enough in the other obedience areas.

I went every week for years when I lived at home to German Shepherd training so it wasnt completely new to me. What is new I guess is that German Shepherds are completely different to my breed of dogs!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

There are so many issues now, that I think its gone past suggestions from a forum to be honest. Ideally I think it would be better to consider a behaviourist/trainer, who can give you hands on assistance to put a complete training and management structure in place. it would also give you more confidence too I think.
You certainly havent got anything to lose, by contacting one and explaining the situation and having a chat, then maybe booking a one to one.
You need to use an accredited behaviourist trainer though.
COAPE association of pet behaviourists are good CAPBT - COAPE Association of Pet Behaviourists and Trainers E-mail [email protected]

If you check the website or E-mail them you should find one in your areas to contact.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Unfortunately those sweet puppies need to be kept on the rails and keep practicing. It can be a lot of effort and hard to fit in, for one person.

I agree that you need some support, and an independant view as to what changes are needed. The links are more for background, so you can feel more hopeful in the meantime.


----------



## Willowthewhisp (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you for your input - I do feel so sad about it as I grew up with dogs all my life and never impulse bought dogs. I had Willow the lab for 2 years before thinking of getting a companion. Unfortunately the lab though lovely and not at all aggressive was completely crazy and even the people I know who are complete animal lovers who adopt and take in animals all said they would have rehomed her but I always thought that if I take something on I have to deal with it - but I have to admit it is making me feel stressed and unwell.
I work p/t and study - have 2 kids and the responsibility falls to me as I am here in the week with the dogs. I am perfectly happy to walk them every day and exercise them - its just mostly becoming something I dread rather than an enjoyable experience especially having to avoid people and dogs!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Willowthewhisp said:


> Thank you for your input - I do feel so sad about it as I grew up with dogs all my life and never impulse bought dogs. I had Willow the lab for 2 years before thinking of getting a companion. Unfortunately the lab though lovely and not at all aggressive was completely crazy and even the people I know who are complete animal lovers who adopt and take in animals all said they would have rehomed her but I always thought that if I take something on I have to deal with it - but I have to admit it is making me feel stressed and unwell.
> I work p/t and study - have 2 kids and the responsibility falls to me as I am here in the week with the dogs. I am perfectly happy to walk them every day and exercise them - its just mostly becoming something I dread rather than an enjoyable experience especially having to avoid people and dogs!


One of mine was a total challenge, He was my fifth dog, I called a behaviourist in withhim as I needed another set of eyes and ideas to help get him sorted. It can get to a point where you get in such a vicious circle, you start to miss things and not be able to see the solution. So its well worth at least having an initial chat to one and see whaat you think. The trouble is the more you get stressed, the more it will boune onto the dogs and they can and do pick up on it. Theres no shame in asking for or needing a bit of help here and there. Some dogs are a doddle, others not so. Let us know how your getting on.


----------



## Willowthewhisp (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you Sled Dog Hotel for your kind words - your right - being right in the middle of the situation I may be missing things - I will contact someone and would love them to come and see it first hand - its only the walks that are really upsetting me - the rest is dealable ( I have no furniture or furnishings intact, the food stealing and eating every recyclable insight) but I am used to that! 

There was one issue which did become obvious - my border at night, would jump over the stair gate so he could snuggle in our bed. The lab began toileting on the floor so that every morning and every time i went out i would come home to not only her toilet but the usual mess of cardboard and any other bags of things she could get her paws on!

Whilst she still eats anything in reach we started putting a room divider infront of the stairgate so the border couldnt jump over and at least (in the main) it seems to have helped in the toileting area.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

have you tried getting a proper dog control gate, work the same as a baby gate but they are much higher and more robust, friend of mine got a really good tall one,
I think she might have even got it in argos, dont know if you have a catalogue, otherwise you will find them on line under dog control gates, or pets at home might even have them.

Crate training might even solve your problems, or might be worth looking into for the collies bed at night. I do feel for you in your sitution, its like being stuck between a rock and a hard place. You need some help to help you gain control and manage the situation, dogs can be a full time occupation on their own with out everything else at times.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Our current dog, was different from 2nd week we had him, to the same breed pups I remembered before. It would have been easy I think, to turn out an unpredictable dog, he's just had far more energy and needed much more work on calming and directed activities. Fortunately, we've been able to team up and manage.

I suspect there's truth in hawksport's observation, may be "naughty" young dogs are rather intelligent and if it's channelled, do really well.


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

sorry to hear you are having problems with your dogs, i would suggest that you try walking them seperately. this way you give each dog some individual attention and also can do some training as you are going along, make it fun and keep it short. even though borders are usually good natured little dogs i'm concerned about the face nipping. If it happens again, try saying No in a sharp voice, or Oh it usually works they wonder what's going on, borders are sensitive little dogs and aim to please, hope this gets resloved soon for you


----------

